# webacam

## dracony

i hve a usb camera, that wont work

Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0c45 ProdID=610c Rev= 1.01

S:  Product=USB camera

help

----------

## kidders

How far did you get? Is it showing up in /dev yet?

I did some digging and found a few things ...

0c45 seems to be shared by a few vendors (eg microdia). There's a webcam driver at http://mxhaard.free.fr/ that might be compatible with yours, although your exact model isn't listed. Assuming you haven't done so already, try emerge-ing spca5xx and see what happens.

I also saw the sn-webcam sourceforge project that might be worth a look.

With any luck, you aren't already aware of these!

----------

## keyson

Hi.

The vendor id points to Microdia. There is some cams that is near to this.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PCcam168   0x0c45   0x613c      PcCam168                               sn9c120 Hv7131R Yes       jpeg     spca5xx/LE ***** 
> 
> PCcam +     0x0c45   0x6130      PcCam +                                 sn9c120 Mi0360    Test      jpeg     spca5xx/LE *** 
> ...

 

So maybe a mail to the spca5xx development list. Or check there mail list.

----------

## dracony

yes, its microdia (lsusb says so)

ok, ill try that driver

----------

## gseba

Hi,

I have recently received a webcam. It has its own CD with capture and driver applications for Windows.

But in Linux, the USB layer (in kernel 2.6.19-rc5) doesn't even detect it (it does not show in `lsusb' output, when plugged in). In Windows, a LED on top of the camera sphere lights on only when the capture software is launched (USB PC Camera Ver 5.12.0.12).

From Windows, I concluded that it is a SN9C120 camera.

Looking at the USB device information under Windows XP professional, it shows the following values:

VID=0C45

PID=613B

REV=0101

But the output of `lsusb' in Linux shows no such USB device with "ID 0C45:613B".

In the Windows' registry, I found the following entry:

SONIX/PCCAM/SNPSTD3

HV7131GP

HV7131R

ICM105C

IGT99268

MI0360

MI0360B

MO4000

MT9V111

OM6801

OV7630

OV7648

OV7660

The driver details for the USB PC camera device in Windows lists the following files:

C:\WINDOWS\inf\h71gstd3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\h71rstd3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\i105std3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\i268std3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\m036std3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\m36bstd3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\mo4std3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\mt9vstd3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\o764std3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\o766std3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\inf\om68std3.reg

C:\WINDOWS\snpstd3.ini

C:\WINDOWS\snpstd3.src

C:\WINDOWS\system32\csnpstd3.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\snpstd3.sys

C:\WINDOWS\system32\iyuv_32.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksvtune.ax

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksxbar.ax

C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh263.drv

C:\WINDOWS\system32\msyuv.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsbyuv.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vfwwdm32.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vidcap.ax

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3a\snpstd3.ds

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3a\SnxDSC.ini

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3a\TwainUI.dll

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3b\snpstd3.ds

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3b\SnxDSC.ini

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3b\TwainUI.dll

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3c\snpstd3.ds

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3c\SnxDSC.ini

C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\snpstd3c\TwainUI.dll

C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.dll

C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe

I (re)compiled the Linux kernel with "CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m", but neither

`sn-webcam' nor `spca5xx' worked (when `modprobe'd , no new USB device appeared in `lsusb' output, the camera LED did not turn on, and `dmesg' did not contain lines indicating that a device

has been detected/configured/registered).

Do those Linux drivers support my type of camera? Are there other ways to make it work?

Thanks,

seba

P.S. I found some links about this VID:PID=0c45:613b, as follows:

http://listing.driveragent.com/usb/0c45/613b

then from the post:

http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/index.php?s=&showtopic=420653&view=findpost&p=2055024

it results that this camera has an SN9C120 USB controller and an OV7660 sensor and its designed

for "Win2 USB PC Camera".

the USB controller is:

http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/product.do?p=SN9C120

the OV7660 sensor is:

http://www.omnivision.com.tw/products/part_detail.asp?id=41

An excerpt from:

$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i 'USB' -C 2

# V4L USB devices

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

and one (because I saw on SN9C120 controller documentation that is supports I2C serial interface) excerpt from

$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i 'I2C' -C 2

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

the output of `lsmod' (before `modprobe'ing cam drivers) shows:

usb_storage            66240  0 

libusual               14992  1 usb_storage

ehci_hcd               25352  0 

usbcore               109700  4 usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd

i2c_sis96x              4868  0 

i2c_core               16784  1 i2c_sis96x

----------

